# How many days a week do you drink?



## jdammer (May 5, 2010)

Well I have a borderline problem with alcohol. Back in the days on the submarine I had duty to regulate it. Now no duty so I pretty much drink six days a week. How about you guys?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 5, 2010)

All eight days. LOL I have a drink when ever I feel like it and somedays its more then others. Always more in mixed company. Other times could go a week without any.


----------



## jdammer (May 5, 2010)

Haha. All 8 days. I should have put that in my poll.


----------



## Maestro (May 5, 2010)

It all depends how you are drinking during those six days. My wife and I usually enjoy a glass or two of wine about 5 days out of the week. I would not even begin to say that is close to a problem. Now, if you drink yourself into a drunken stupor 6 nights a week then you may have a problem. Before you go labeling yourself a drunk though, try to determine what the real problem is. Most times other people are the problem, and the drink is the solution. Eradicate the people, the need to drink heavily dissipates.


----------



## jdammer (May 5, 2010)

Haha. I don't come feel the need to come home and drink my life away. I drink a few beers/wines/drinks a night. Some days I don't feel like it. I work rotating shift work. There is nothing quite like going to the bar at 8am when others are going to work. One of the few things i'll miss about the navy.


----------



## cpfan (May 5, 2010)

No more than seven. Also, it depends HOW MUCH you drink, not how often.

Steve


----------



## cbw (May 5, 2010)

I limit my drinking wine to no more than 168 hours a week ... 

Naw, seriously, my wife and I usually have a glass or two of wine each night with dinner. If we have folks over, maybe open a second bottle.

Alcoholism runs in my family ... and I'm always on guard about drinking too much.

No alcoholic can point to the drink that pushed them over the edge.

It's really not a pretty picture ... so we are constantly monitoring our drinking and our motives for drinking.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 5, 2010)

I look at it several ways..
My dad was a hardcore alcoholic. A pint of Jim Beam or Early times every night was a starter. On good nights that would do it, on bad nights it was a quart by himself.
The next morning he got up every morning and went to work.
Some nights, I'll have a bottle of wine, either mine or store bought. Some nights a little stronger venture that I've been trying. 
Other nights, nothing.
Now, my dad got ugly and angry when he got tight. 
When I get buzzed, I get happy to the point of being almost giggly. Nancy gets a laugh at it when I'm like that.
If I had insurance and a good doctor, he would probably prescribe pain killers for my back, hip and shoulders. But I don't. So a good drink or two, sure helps me sleep better for the five or six hours I do sleep a night.
As long as it never causes you problems, then I can't see a problem with drinking.
But I have a couple simple rules. No, and I mean no driving after any drinking.
And not laying a hand on the woman who keeps me company. 
It's hard to dodge a cast iron frying pan, when buzzed.


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2010)

Actually not much at all. After doing some yard work Ill have a home brew and ifm it wen down really nice and is nice out Ill have another 1 or 2 out on the deck. Other times Ill have a glass or 2 of wine maybe once or twice a week. The only time I ever drink more then that is when people are over or I go to the bar which isnt very often at all. Very rarely will I come home and have a Whiskey and coke and if so you know Ive had a bad day but if I go to the bar thats all I drink.


----------



## Racer (May 5, 2010)

I usually have about 1 to no more then 2 glasses of wine each night. The biggest thing that helps me stay at or under that total amount per night is the size headache I'll have the next day from going over the amount I gave at the start of my post.

I cant drink like I used to do when I was in the military many moons ago. Back then I could drink myself broke in 1 week and had to stay sober for a week before I got my next paycheck.After I got out and started working at the company I'm still at now I was THE on-call guy for about 20 years. So kicking back at the end of the day now I don't feel bad about my small relaxing habit I have.


----------



## Dugger (May 5, 2010)

Usually a glass of red wine in the evening, rarely two, sometimes a glass of wine with a meal and occasionally a beer after working outside. My wife does not drink other than a glass of white chocolate port once in a while - it's the only thing I make that she likes!


----------



## Lurker (May 5, 2010)

I drink every day so it doesn't matter how many days or in a week. i guess I drink about 30 days a month. Hic. Richt noe it jis JD.


----------



## Mud (May 5, 2010)

I drink occasionally. Not much really, but mostly beer and mixed drinks during the summer. Got a particularly good rum stashed away that gets drunk neat once in a while. Wine is more of a winter drink. 

I really don't like being impaired, so it's easy to take it easy.


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2010)

I drink every "day" that ends in DAY. Like MonDAY,TuesDAY..etc..


----------



## millwright01 (May 5, 2010)

I have a glass of wine every night before I eat. SOmetimes I have another later or a beer. Of course there are nights I have more if with friends.
I am on call for work one week every 5 so those weeks I have nothing.


----------



## TheTooth (May 6, 2010)

I rarely drink on any day of the week. The evenings are a different story, however.


----------



## Zoogie (May 6, 2010)

I have a glass almost every night...does testing batches in morning and drinking what doesnt fit in bottles count too?


----------



## Lurker (May 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> I drink every "day" that ends in DAY. Like MonDAY,TuesDAY..etc..


Tom I awys knw yu wr a gud man


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 12, 2010)

I have wine probably 2-4 days a week. In the summertime, everyday.


----------



## mixmix (May 12, 2010)

anything from 3 glasses to one bottle of red per evening after work in the week, on weekends I mix drinks and get far too pissed.
I used to drink beer everyday, now I drink red wine and I rarely get hangovers unless I really overdo it. (if I havent mixed)


----------



## Loren (May 12, 2010)

I drink almost everyday, but I only drink alone or with somebody else. Kind of a loner or a social drinker.


----------



## Reddart (May 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, now that I'm on antibiotics, I am drinking 0 a week. Will likely be another 4 months minimum before I'm off antibiotics. Maybe longer.


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, why so long? Is this a seriuos condition? Look at the bright side, it will allow you to get a good cellar going!


----------



## Reddart (May 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Sorry to hear that, why so long? Is this a seriuos condition? Look at the bright side, it will allow you to get a good cellar going!



Disseminated secondary Lyme disease. It needs aggressive antibiotics to have a chance of clearing it out.

I have one carboy of cabernet aging that I will be bottling sometime soon. I stopped all brewing and fermenting activities when I started having strange health issues (in december). And yes, my wine cellar will be nice and aged when I am able to drink again.


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

My daughter is almost 12 now and has had it twice already! Thinking of putting a flea and tick collar on her when she goes outside.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> My daughter is almost 12 now and has had it twice already! Thinking of putting a flea and tick collar on her when she goes outside.



When she is just a little bit older you'll be thinking about one of those shock collars with the electric fence buried at the edge of the yard.
Thank the good Lord, I survived mine getting in their 20's and didn't have to kill any young men. But, both my SIL's know, I'm still watching.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> When she is just a little bit older you'll be thinking about one of those shock collars with the electric fence buried at the edge of the yard.
> Thank the good Lord, I survived mine getting in their 20's and didn't have to kill any young men. But, both my SIL's know, I'm still watching.



I second that one!


----------



## joseph (May 19, 2010)

*drink*

i do not drink much mabe 1/2 small glass every 7 to 10 monthJoseph


----------



## ffemt128 (May 19, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> When she is just a little bit older you'll be thinking about one of those shock collars with the electric fence buried at the edge of the yard.
> Thank the good Lord, I survived mine getting in their 20's and didn't have to kill any young men. But, both my SIL's know, I'm still watching.



Going through that now with a 17 y/o. Girls are scary.....


----------



## pwrose (May 19, 2010)

So thats what I got to look forward to with my little girl. And to think I stopped drinking last night. Guess I better start back up.


----------



## TheTooth (May 19, 2010)

Stop trying to scare me. My little girl is due to evacuate my wife in late July.


----------



## rhw62 (May 19, 2010)

none, I make it as a hobby and my wife drinks it as a hobby.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 20, 2010)

Not enough!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 22, 2010)

I've been really good. Nothing in the past three days. But there is tonight!


----------



## St Allie (May 22, 2010)

Loren said:


> I drink almost everyday, but I only drink alone or with somebody else. Kind of a loner or a social drinker.



...............


----------



## Rickochet (Jun 12, 2010)

It depends..... the better I get at making wine the better it tastes and the more glasses I drink! My wife is really starting to like it and that is a plus!!!!! If you know what I mean!!!


----------



## harlantk (Jun 14, 2010)

I love wine, and lager beer (dark)
I was once young enough to drink, and for a time could put away a few bottles a year, all at once.
Seriously I have not drank hardly at all for 15 years, maybe a glass or 2 a month, but this is going to change. The most I did drink was around 3 bottles a month for about a year. I found that past the 4th glass I was no longer really appreciating the flavor/aroma factors anymore, so was not inclined to drink more after that.
So all I can say is really I am inexperienced! 

Tim


----------



## johnbrukecristy (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi.....,

It all depends how you are drinking during those six days. But I will drink only for four days.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 14, 2010)

For me its as often as possible... Not enough of my wine is aged enough to drink yet since I started only 10 months ago... I take nights off now and again, but if I can afford it, I have at least one drink a night... I am def an alcoholic but screw it... I work hard and enjoy the fruits of my labor... I dont think its a problem and I usually slow down when it gets too heavy..

So at a min a glass a night.. Two or three nights ill drink a bit more but usually dont have a hangover most of the time,,


----------

